# Butler Tube drive - One of a Kind?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Butler Audio Tube Driver Blue TBD 2150 $549 One Only | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`ve had one- didn`t liked it sold it.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

y didnt u like it specifically?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

buttler schematics is weird, tubes do nothing in sound path, it doesn`t even sounds like tube amp, absolutely dead solid state sound. Ive had a bunch tube amp in my life that one sounds nothing like them.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks to me like its a low voltage, plate design, hybrid. Tubes arent actually amplifying the signal. Signal is just sent through the plates of tube to "warm" the sound. You see this design in a lot of guitar gear, pedals, amps, and preamps alike. Essentially the tubes are being used as harmonic distortion generators. Barber does manufacture guitar gear so there is no reason to believe this design is any different. Over-priced gimmick if you ask me. Solid state amp with a plate driven distortion/overdrive feature.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Freakmech said:


> Looks to me like its a low voltage, plate design, hybrid. Tubes arent actually amplifying the signal. Signal is just sent through the plates of tube to "warm" the sound. You see this design in a lot of guitar gear, pedals, amps, and preamps alike. Essentially the tubes are being used as harmonic distortion generators. Barber does manufacture guitar gear so there is no reason to believe this design is any different. Over-priced gimmick if you ask me. Solid state amp with a plate driven distortion/overdrive feature.


That sounds about right.


----------



## jeromerpa (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess to each his own...I currently have a Butler Tube Drive Blue 275 and I absolutely LOVE it. It DOES have some of the glorious tube "magic". And yeah, Butler makes overdrive pedals, guitar stuff, etc. I've owned all sorts of tube amps for both guitar and home audio. Does it sound like a 300B SET? No. A KT88 amp? No, but it does have some warmth and sparkle to it as well as great separation of detail. Everyone likes different things...go listen to one for yourself and decide. I will be keeping mine  Thanks BK Butler!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I was saying exactly that until I disconnected tubes and... nothing happened.. sound didn't changed a bit.this not hybrid amp, just a bunch of ********. google it and you will read for yourself.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a US Amps tuber. It definitely had tubes in the signal path, preamp.
The sound was grainy until the tubes warmed up.
Pull the tubes and no sound output.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

finbar said:


> I had a US Amps tuber. It definitely had tubes in the signal path, preamp.
> The sound was grainy until the tubes warmed up.
> Pull the tubes and no sound output.


US amps is a real hybrid tube amps, no tubes- no output. butler amps are not not. they not sound bad but they no tube amps.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> I was saying exactly that until I disconnected tubes and... nothing happened.. sound didn't changed a bit.this not hybrid amp, just a bunch of ********. google it and you will read for yourself.


HAHAHAHA1!!11! 

Thats so messed up dude.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

jeromerpa said:


> I guess to each his own...I currently have a Butler Tube Drive Blue 275 and I absolutely LOVE it. It DOES have some of the glorious tube "magic". And yeah, Butler makes overdrive pedals, guitar stuff, etc. I've owned all sorts of tube amps for both guitar and home audio. Does it sound like a 300B SET? No. A KT88 amp? No, but it does have some warmth and sparkle to it as well as great separation of detail. Everyone likes different things...go listen to one for yourself and decide. I will be keeping mine  Thanks BK Butler!!!


Even though it is completely subjective, I would bet that I have a class A amp that sounds just as warm and detailed.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I a 575 and a 2150 for my front stage and once they warm up, the sound is very good. I find it difficult to believe that if you just pop out the tubes and there is no change.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bgalaxy said:


> I a 575 and a 2150 for my front stage and once they warm up, the sound is very good. I find it difficult to believe that if you just pop out the tubes and there is no change.


dude, i do pro audio for 27 years, I know tube gear when i hear it, buttler is not, you don`t want to stand the fact, just like I did a while ago. tubes are not in the sound path, you don`t have to trust me, google it and read for yourself.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> HAHAHAHA1!!11!
> 
> Thats so messed up dude.


tell me about it! I was like WTF! 
There no high voltage onbuttler tubes they purely cosmetic. **** I hate when manufacturers bullshitting me. there is enough stubborn and ignorant car audio users who always going to buy into that BS without doing research first, emotions like "I love mine!" doesn;t mean ****, whoever does should not consider yourself an audiophile, because butler is just overpriced fake tube amp tinny sounding with no headroom. My korean made solid audio F47 sounds better and it was $200 brand new. People who spent their hard earned money could get upset and really should, but remember, I didn't lied to you, butler audio did.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1717624-post19.html 

Kelvin


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> I was saying exactly that until I disconnected tubes and... nothing happened.. sound didn't changed a bit.this not hybrid amp, just a bunch of ********. google it and you will read for yourself.



awesome! so glad I never tried to buy them


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

finbar said:


> I had a US Amps tuber. It definitely had tubes in the signal path, preamp.
> The sound was grainy until the tubes warmed up.
> Pull the tubes and no sound output.


VERY TRUE!! I owned two of them and they sound great!!


----------

